# Tiffin Allegro or Winnebago Sunstar 35F



## Helene (Apr 30, 2016)

My husband and I are newbies and are uncertain about which one of the above to purchase.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  We intend to do this full time for a few years and want something that stands up to the price and with the least problems down the road and value for exchange. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Apr 30, 2016)

Allegro has a good reputation but all depends on the model.  Where will you be fulltiming?  If in cold weather be sure either has the winter packages.  Just go with the one that fits your needs best.  Spend some time in both sitting and pay attention to room in kitchen.  Is there enough closet room?   How much carrying capacity do they have.  You need 2K for fulltiming.  Yes you can get by with less.  Just a few things that come to mind.  good luck and let us know what you do.


----------

